# حصريا لميرنا ابسوتى asmicheal



## asmicheal (25 مارس 2010)

بقلمى طبعا مش منقول



هوة الموضوع فكرة جديدة 

بس حصريا 
لميرنا ابسوتى 

لانى بحب عفويتها جدا 

وعاوزة استغلها 

بس رجاء محدش يقولها 
دة سر

ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه

لو وافقت ميرنا 
ستجيب بعفوية بلا ترتييب او تفكير 

على اسئلة لطيفة تستغل عفويتها 

وستفجر قنابل من الضحك والمرح داخل هذة الانسانة الجميلة 

التى 

احبها بصدق 

لو ميرنا وافقت 
تعطى 
ال 
اوك لنبدا 

واوعدكم جميعا لن تندموا 

فى انتظار اوك ميرنا

ولى رجاء الاينقل من شبابيات 
لان ميرنا شابة جميلة 
وشخصية لها قيم جميلة 
وذكية 
وستكون مفيدة محاورتها للشباب جميعا 
ولكى نكون بحضن دونا نبيل 
لتلغى وتحذف 
عضويتى براحتها 


ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه

فى انتظار اوك لابدا ميرنا


----------



## Coptic MarMar (25 مارس 2010)

ميـــــرنــــا بقيتى قـــدوة للشباب ياحبى ههههه
طب فين الأسئلة يا أسميشايل عشان حتى نحاول نغششها :99:
ميرنا حبيبتى ياناس :t4::t4:​


----------



## asmicheal (25 مارس 2010)

الاجابة ميرنا فقط هية اللى تجاوب 

لكن المشاركة 

والتعليق 
حق لكل مواطن 


رجاء كوبى الاسئلة 
بس 
جاوبى بلون مختلف 
لنميز ردك ميرنا 


:download:


----------



## asmicheal (25 مارس 2010)

اكملى ميرنا العبارات التالية بعفويتك الجميلة 


:download:

+البعض عندة الموهبة ولكن ..............

+البعض عندة الذكاء ولكن ....

+ البعض يحب ميرنا ولكن ....

+صديقتى كوبتك مرمر الشقية ولكن ...

+ احب asmicheal ولكن ....


:download:

الاجابات حصريا لميرنا


----------



## ميرنا (25 مارس 2010)

يلهوى الموضوع مخصوص ليا دا ايه الحب دا


----------



## asmicheal (25 مارس 2010)

Apsoti قال:


> يلهوى الموضوع مخصوص ليا دا ايه الحب دا


 

:download:

هييييييييييييييييية 
ميرنا جت 

موافقة ميرنا 
ولا اقول لدونا تلغية 
لو مش حابة تكملى فية 

هوة هيكون 
شطرنج لذيذ 

بس لو فية خطوط حمراء لا تحبى  ان تتكلمى بها 
بلغينى فى الخاص 
لابعد عنها 

لو 
اوك 
للموضوع


----------



## ميرنا (25 مارس 2010)

asmicheal قال:


> :download:
> 
> هييييييييييييييييية
> ميرنا جت
> ...


لا عادى براحتك موضوع حلو بجد وغريب


----------



## asmicheal (25 مارس 2010)

وانت قمورة وعفوية وشخصية قوية وواضحة 
وبحبك جدا 
وهحبك اكتر 
لو جاوبتى على الاسئلة 

وعلى حسب سرعتك 
هتكون 
سرعة الاسئلة 
ولك حق 

stop 
اول ما تتعبى 

بس 
شطارتك فى السرعة بالاجابة 

دة روح الموضوع 

السرعة بالاجابة 

واوعدك بالمتعة والابتسامة الرابقة من جوة قلبك 

تتبتدى ميرنا 
ولا تاجلى يا حلوتى


----------



## asmicheal (25 مارس 2010)

بقول خصصى وقت للموضوع دة 
علشان مش اعطلك 

عارفة مشغولياتك كتيرة


*(1 )*​ 


اكملى ميرنا العبارات التالية بعفويتك الجميلة 


:download:

+البعض عندة الموهبة ولكن ..............

+البعض عندة الذكاء ولكن ....

+ البعض يحب ميرنا ولكن ....

+صديقتى كوبتك مرمر الشقية ولكن ...

+ احب asmicheal ولكن ....


:download:

الاجابات حصريا لميرنا


----------



## ميرنا (26 مارس 2010)

asmicheal قال:


> بقول خصصى وقت للموضوع دة
> 
> علشان مش اعطلك ​
> عارفة مشغولياتك كتيرة​
> ...


 ربنا يستر


----------



## ميرنا (26 مارس 2010)

coptic marmar قال:


> ميـــــرنــــا بقيتى قـــدوة للشباب ياحبى ههههه
> 
> طب فين الأسئلة يا أسميشايل عشان حتى نحاول نغششها :99:
> 
> ميرنا حبيبتى ياناس :t4::t4:​


ا فتكرت يا مارو كرسى الاعتراف حاجة كدا تعصرك بس عجبتنى اوى الفكرة لانها جديدة عليا 
لا انا مارو حبيبتى يختى


----------



## asmicheal (26 مارس 2010)

عسولة يا ميرنا 
وكما توقعت ودة اللى شدنى ليكى 
وراء ستار المرح والعفوية 
انسانة ناضجة وذكية وروحانية 
ومثال جميل للجمع بين ان تكون شابة مسيحية جذابة ومسلية 


باجهز ليكى يا جميلة   2

:download:


----------



## ميرنا (26 مارس 2010)

asmicheal قال:


> عسولة يا ميرنا
> وكما توقعت ودة اللى شدنى ليكى
> وراء ستار المرح والعفوية
> انسانة ناضجة وذكية وروحانية
> ...


 فهمانى غلط بامانة انا بت شريرة خاااالص


----------



## asmicheal (26 مارس 2010)

طبعا مش هنتكلم فى السياسة 

ونقول ميرنا واخوها فى اول صورة 

ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه


تعليقك ميرنا على الصور التالية 



:download:








































​


----------



## ميرنا (26 مارس 2010)

asmicheal قال:


> طبعا مش هنتكلم فى السياسة ​
> 
> 
> 
> ...


اللهم تعليق دى الحكومة يعنى براحتها تعمل الى عوزاه حتى فى حوادثهم منظمين​


----------



## asmicheal (26 مارس 2010)

هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه

هههههههههههههههههههههههههه

ههههههههههههههه

عسولة يا ميرنا 
بحبك بجد جدا 

هستانف اسئلة   3
مساءا 

علشان مش تزهفى او اعطلك عن المنتدى 


لحسن روك يخنقنى 
مش كفاية معطلة لى المشرفين
كمان نائبة المدير 
 هما ناقصينك 


هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه

هههههههههههههههههههههه

ههههههههههه


----------



## ميرنا (26 مارس 2010)

asmicheal قال:


> هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
> 
> هههههههههههههههههههههههههه
> 
> ...


 طاب اقولك حاجة منغير تريقة انا الاسئلة دى بكتشف بيها نفسى حتى فى اسئلة روز سئلها للرجالة فقط دخلت قلتلها دا تحزب اشمعنى
 بيطلع فينا اللى منعرفهوش


----------



## asmicheal (26 مارس 2010)

Apsoti قال:


> طاب اقولك حاجة منغير تريقة انا الاسئلة دى بكتشف بيها نفسى حتى فى اسئلة روز سئلها للرجالة فقط دخلت قلتلها دا تحزب اشمعنى
> بيطلع فينا اللى منعرفهوش


 

:download:

يعنى انا اخرى العربى والانجليزى الذى اعشقة وشوية كلمات غلبانة فرنسية 

انما الهيروغليفى اللى انتى كتباة ميرنا 
اعلى من قدراتى فى الفهم 

ممكن ترجمة مصرى


----------



## ميرنا (26 مارس 2010)

asmicheal قال:


> :download:
> 
> يعنى انا اخرى العربى والانجليزى الذى اعشقة وشوية كلمات غلبانة فرنسية
> 
> ...


 بقولك الاسئلة بتخرج حاجات جوانا مش بنعرفها فى نفسها بتكتشفى نفسك من ردك فى الاسئلة 
فى موضوع روزى عاملاة اسئلة للشباب فقط انا اتغظت منها اشمعنى الشباب مش البنات


----------



## asmicheal (26 مارس 2010)

Apsoti قال:


> بقولك الاسئلة بتخرج حاجات جوانا مش بنعرفها فى نفسها بتكتشفى نفسك من ردك فى الاسئلة
> فى موضوع روزى عاملاة اسئلة للشباب فقط انا اتغظت منها اشمعنى الشباب مش البنات


 

:download:

اةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةة


افادكم اللة 
وضحت الصورة 

بس يا حلوة 
الموضوع دة خصيصا لابسوتى 
مش هتفر منة لا بشباب ولا شابات 


هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه

هههههههههههههههههههههه

هههههههههههه


----------



## asmicheal (26 مارس 2010)

حيث انى نازلة بعد الظهر اجتماع الخدمة 

فقلت 
اكمل غلاسة على احلى ميرنا 
واول ما تتعبى بلغينى 

اللى فات كان تسخين
اللى جاى احمممممممممم

:download:



*( 3  )*

فى خمس كلمات بس 

قوللى لنا ما تعنى لك تلك الكلمات :



ربنا



ماما 


بابا 


اخويا 


اختك لو فية 


روك


دونا 


كليمو 


كوبتك مرمر 


توين


----------



## ميرنا (26 مارس 2010)

asmicheal قال:


> حيث انى نازلة بعد الظهر اجتماع الخدمة





asmicheal قال:


> فقلت
> اكمل غلاسة على احلى ميرنا
> واول ما تتعبى بلغينى
> 
> ...



لعل وعسى تترفق ايمى بنا


----------



## asmicheal (26 مارس 2010)

*(4)*​ 



اظرف موقف حصل ليكى وخلاكى تضحكى من قلبك ؟




اظرف رد ردتية على موضوع 



اظرف شخص او شخصة قابلتيهم   وجها لوجة 





اظرف اشخاص بالمنتدى هنا  (كلنا عارفين  ههههه بس مين ممكن تقوللى من الاعضاء دة اظرف شخص +اظرف شخصة )






لو مخرج طلب من ميرنا  اختارى لى موقف  مضحك وقومى باخراجة اية هوة وهنتفذية ازاى


----------



## asmicheal (26 مارس 2010)

اول ما تتعبى او تنشغلى 
ليكى 

اوبشن 

stop


ونكمل  فى وقت اخر يناسبك 


شكرا ليكى ميرنا مستمتعة جدا جدا بالكلام معكى من خلال هذا الموضوع


----------



## ميرنا (26 مارس 2010)

asmicheal قال:


> *(4)*​
> 
> 
> 
> ...



مش عارفة دا هيكون ازاى بس هو غالبا هيكون مقلب لانى فى المقالب بتتصرف الناس بتلقائئية لكن اى موقف تمثسل بيبقى متعمد


----------



## kalimooo (26 مارس 2010)

*
كليمو 
سيبك دا  نذااااااااار دا شاعر المنتدى رومانس اوى يوم مكنت مخطوبة كنت بقول لخطيبى  انتا مش بتعرف ليه شعر كان كليمو يصبح بشعر وكلام دا وانا اتفرس من التانى

طيب المرة التانية اختاريه شاعر يا ميرنا

ههههههههههههههههههههه

بس ايه يعني اتفرس




 *


----------



## ميرنا (26 مارس 2010)

كليمو قال:


> *كليمو *
> *سيبك دا نذااااااااار دا شاعر المنتدى رومانس اوى يوم مكنت مخطوبة كنت بقول لخطيبى انتا مش بتعرف ليه شعر كان كليمو يصبح بشعر وكلام دا وانا اتفرس من التانى*
> 
> *طيب المرة التانية اختاريه شاعر يا ميرنا*
> ...


يعنى كنت بتغاظ منه جامد هو انا فكيت من قليل


----------



## Coptic MarMar (26 مارس 2010)

apsoti قال:


> ا+صديقتى كوبتك مرمر الشقية ولكن لا مارو دى مش فيها لكن دى من لناس اللى بعتز بجد لمعرفتهم





apsoti قال:


> ا فتكرت يا مارو كرسى الاعتراف حاجة كدا تعصرك بس عجبتنى اوى الفكرة لانها جديدة عليا
> لا انا مارو حبيبتى يختى





apsoti قال:


> ا
> كوبتك مرمر
> مارررررررررررو دى تحفتى اروبتى بموت فيها بجد معرفش ليه بس فى ناس تحبيها كدا منغير سبب



لالا أنا كده بجد هاخد قلم فى نفسى 
ايه ياعم الكلام الجامد ده بس :love45:
وبعدين القلوب عند بعضها يامرنونتى 
محدش يدخل بقى وسبونا نعيش اللحظة :t4::t4::t4:
ربنا يخليكى ليا يارب ياقمر وميحرمنيش منك وحاجات كتير كده هقولها فى سرى... :94:
ههههه
:new9::new9::new9:​


----------



## asmicheal (26 مارس 2010)

*(5 )*

*لو انتى ميرنا  اللى فى الموقف دة هتعملى اية *



:download:
عمالة بترتلى الرب يرعانى 
وراكبة وبتندننى 
ولقيتى وراكى احممم




















طلبوا من ميرنا تصوير فيلم دينى 
ومجرد ما مسكت الكاميرا 

لقت فى وشها 

خير 




اللهم اجعلة خير 

احممممممممم

























قلتى ما بدهاش 
ارتاح من الارض 
واركب الهواء قصدى الطيارة 

وانتى وسط السحاب 
وبرضة بتدندى 


احببتنى 





لقيتى فى وشك 

خير 

خير 


كلة خير 























الصيف جة وتخيلى 

رحتى قرية جديدة 
ومافيش غيرك 

على البحر 
قلتى 
تاخدى خلوة 


وادتيها تامل 

بس صوت فويكى كدة 

بتبصى لقيتى 


خير خير 

هتهبط 


















بتهزرى مع اخوكى اللى ناقطك
فزقتية كدة 

غلاسة 

لقيتى 



خير 



خير 

خير 

غير انك تبعتى جواب شكر للقرشة 












تعليقك يا حبى على المواقف السابقة 

تحت كل صورة 


هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه​


----------



## kalimooo (26 مارس 2010)

*طيب المرة نكتفي نصبح بصورة

ههههههههههههههههههههههه
*


----------



## kalimooo (26 مارس 2010)

*بصراحة موضوع ظريف

زي ميرنا واسميشال

تستاهل يكون الاهتمام دة كله

من ملكة المواضيع الحوارية

*


----------



## ميرنا (26 مارس 2010)

asmicheal قال:


> *(5 )*​
> 
> *لو انتى ميرنا اللى فى الموقف دة هتعملى اية *​
> 
> ...




يلهوى لا حرام هو انا ناقطنى وفرسنى بس لا حرام انا ببندقية رش واجنن القرش اللى مستنى ييشوف اخر الخناق ايه دا فاضى مش لاقى غيرنا دا ولا ايه


----------



## ميرنا (26 مارس 2010)

coptic marmar قال:


> لالا أنا كده بجد هاخد قلم فى نفسى
> 
> ايه ياعم الكلام الجامد ده بس :love45:
> وبعدين القلوب عند بعضها يامرنونتى
> ...


 عارفاها اللى هتقوليها فى سرك ربنا يخليك ليا يا حبى


----------



## ميرنا (26 مارس 2010)

كليمو قال:


> *بصراحة موضوع ظريف*
> 
> *زي ميرنا واسميشال*
> 
> ...


 يلهوى يا كليمو كلام كبير بجد


----------



## asmicheal (26 مارس 2010)

كليمو قال:


> *بصراحة موضوع ظريف*
> 
> *زي ميرنا واسميشال*
> 
> ...


 
:download:

ملك الرومانس 
احنا مش قدك يا ملك 

واشكر ربنا جدا انك مش   مكان ميرنا 

كان زمانك فى وضعها 
واصعب

 لانى واقعية بزيادة وسعادتك رومانس وكلامك كلة احمممممم مبالغة رومانسية 

فممكن يحصل اعصار حوارى 


ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه

شكرا لتشجيعك يا ملك 
مع انى افتكر 

زمان كدة 

 حد  قاللى احمممممممم

بطللى مواضيع حوارية 

ماحدش بيقتنع واصلا انتى غلسة وبايخة ومش طايقك اصلا 

ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه


هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه

هههههههههههههههههههه


----------



## asmicheal (26 مارس 2010)

الفواكة دى بتفكرنى من اعضاء المنتدى  ب .... لانة يشبهة فى ....


مانجو 

عنب 

برتقال 

بطيخ 

شمام 

جوافة 

بلح


----------



## ميرنا (26 مارس 2010)

asmicheal قال:


> الفواكة دى بتفكرنى من اعضاء المنتدى ب .... لانة يشبهة فى ....





asmicheal قال:


> مانجو كاندى نى بحبها اوى وبتغابى فى اكلها بشبها بمام كاندى طول النهار بكلمها انا لو طلت اجر شقة عشان محدش كل شوية ينطلى من اخواتى اعملها
> 
> عنب مارو شبها فى رقته حاجة صغيره بس فوايدها كتير
> 
> ...


ايه اسئلة الصعبة دى


----------



## asmicheal (26 مارس 2010)

كل ما اقول اسيبها 
تيجى لى فكرة (7)
عاوزة اشاغب معاكى بيها 

فاضية ميرنا 

للقنبلة الجاية 

ولا نكمل بكرة


----------



## ميرنا (26 مارس 2010)

asmicheal قال:


> كل ما اقول اسيبها
> تيجى لى فكرة (7)
> عاوزة اشاغب معاكى بيها
> 
> ...


ممكن تنزليها بس مش ضامنة هرد امتى هروح لبس دلوقتى فاضل نص ساعه وانزل


----------



## kalimooo (26 مارس 2010)

asmicheal قال:


> :download:
> 
> ملك الرومانس
> احنا مش قدك يا ملك
> ...




شو ما قلتي

ما بيهمني يا اسميشال

اللي عايز أاقولوه قلته

وبرده انا من رأي اللي قلك 

مش يفيد الحوار

بس هنا دخلت لانه الموضوع بيختص

بهضامة المنتدى

ميرنا


----------



## ميرنا (26 مارس 2010)

كليمو قال:


> شو ما قلتي
> 
> ما بيهمني يا اسميشال
> 
> ...


بيعلموكم كدا فى بلدكم تشتمو فى خلق اللاه طيب بينى وبينك مش على الملاا كدا اخس عليك مكنش العشم :crazy_pil


----------



## جيلان (26 مارس 2010)

apsoti قال:


> بلح بلح احمر ولا اصفر ايا ان كان جيلو بحس دماغها ناشفة



*ههههههههههه مش عارفة انا دماغى ناشفة ولا لأ بس يمكن مش بعمل حاجة غير لو مقتنعة بيها
واحيانا كتير بكون غلط
ممكن اخويا يسهل عليا التجربة ويقولى على النتيجة لكن بقتنع بالحاجة لو اعملها بس طبعا فى حاجات ميتنفعش مسمعش الكلام فيها واجربها يعنى بتيجى فى حاجة بسيطة

مش عايزة بقى ابوظ الموضوع انا اعدة متابعاه اهه زى العسل يا نوون تحفة من يومك واسميشاال كمان مشكلةةةةة*


----------



## asmicheal (26 مارس 2010)

كليمو قال:


> شو ما قلتي
> 
> ما بيهمني يا اسميشال
> 
> ...


 


:download:





ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه

ههههههههههههههههههه

هههههههه

برضة ولو مش هتحب ميرنا اكتر منى 

انا عملت لها موضوع مخصوص باسمها 
لانى فعلا بحب صدقها وعفويتها 

فى عالم 
امتلا بالغش والخداع والكذب والنفاق والمبالغة 


لو صحيح داخل الموضوع علشان خاطر احلى مهضومة هنا بمنتدى الكنيسة 

 ميرنا العسولة 

يعنى اقل واجب

اقل الاقل واجب يعنى 

 بعد كلامها اللى بيقطر شهد فيك يا مسيو كليمو 


قصيدة باسمها مخصوص لها 

 قدها ولا مبالغة شعراء وخلاص 


هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه

هههههههههههههههههههههه

هههههههههه

بنتخانق عليكى ميرنا اهة 


هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه

ههههههههههههههههههههه

هههههههههه


----------



## ميرنا (26 مارس 2010)

asmicheal قال:


> :download:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
يلهوى عليكم العبو مع بعض


----------



## asmicheal (26 مارس 2010)

Apsoti قال:


> يلهوى عليكم العبو مع بعض


 

:download:


كبرت فى دماغى بقى 

مش هرضى باقل من قصيدة باسمك من مسيو كليمو 

ولا هى فنجرة شعراء 



ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه

ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه

هههههههههههههههه


----------



## ميرنا (26 مارس 2010)

asmicheal قال:


> :download:
> 
> 
> كبرت فى دماغى بقى
> ...


 يلهووووووووووووووووووى عليه العوض انا مشى وارجع الاقيكو لسه بتتنقرو


----------



## kalimooo (26 مارس 2010)

*حاضر يا اسميشال

القصيدة الي جاية ها تكون 

لمهضومة المنتدى

ههههههههههههههه

العبي هناك زي ما بتقولوه بالمصري

ههههههههههههههههههههههههههه*


----------



## nerooo_jesus (26 مارس 2010)

فكرة تجنن يا اسميشـــــال وميرنا باين فى اجابتها انها صريحة وزى السكر
احنا قاعدين معاكم بقى نتاااااااابع


----------



## kalimooo (26 مارس 2010)

apsoti قال:


> بيعلموكم كدا فى بلدكم تشتمو فى خلق اللاه طيب بينى وبينك مش على الملاا كدا اخس عليك مكنش العشم :crazy_pil




نعم عندنا لما بنشتم نقول مهضوم

طيب لما ها نمدح ازاي؟؟؟؟

ههههههههههههههه

يا لهوي!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## asmicheal (26 مارس 2010)

كليمو قال:


> *حاضر يا اسميشال*
> 
> *القصيدة الي جاية ها تكون *
> 
> ...


 

:download:


حدد الزمان والمكان 

لنزول القصيدة فى كتابات 


احنا عاوزين ميرنا تلحق تقراها 

مش حفيدتها 

مسيو كليمو 


ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه

هههههههههههههههههههه

ههههههه


----------



## kalimooo (26 مارس 2010)

*asmicheal

مش لما نشوف لو قبلت

بالقصيدة

؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟





*


----------



## asmicheal (26 مارس 2010)

كليمو قال:


> *asmicheal*
> 
> *مش لما نشوف لو قبلت*
> 
> ...


 


:download:

اةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةة

كانت فنجرة شعراء يعنى 

بوقين واقلب 

شوفى بقى يا مرنونة 

حبى الحقيقى ليكى 
من حب الشعراء 


الف سلامة يا كليمو 


تعيش وتاخد غيرها 

حفيدة ميرنا مستنية قصيدتك فى جدتها ميرنا 



اصل طبعا انت عارف والعارف لا يعرف 

ان القصيدة دى 

ساعة تروح وساعة تيجى 


قول 


ساعة تروح وساعة تيجى 



هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه

هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه

هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه

ههههههههههههههههههههه

هههههههههههه

ههههههههه
ههههههه

هههه
هه


----------



## kalimooo (26 مارس 2010)

*دة استفزاز يا بنتي

ههههههههههههه

مش انا اللي بيوقع بيه

عايزة تسمعي كلام جميل 

احطهولك هنا

بس مش تتكلمي بالنيابة عن غيرك
*


----------



## asmicheal (26 مارس 2010)

كليمو قال:


> *دة استفزاز يا بنتي*
> 
> *ههههههههههههه*
> 
> ...


 

:download:

لا يا كليمو دة كان عاصفة حب لميرنا 
وهى تستحق كل الحب اللى فى الدنيا 

انا مالياش فى الكلام الحلو 
انا ليا فى الكلام الواقعى 

تكتب ما تكتبش انا كنت بضحك معاك 
لتكتب لميرنا 

والكلام الحلو ما بيتشحتش  ولا بيجى بالتحايل او بالغصب 

حتى لو علشان الغالية ميرنا 


نكمل ميرنا بعدين


----------



## vetaa (26 مارس 2010)

*ميرنااااااااا موضوع تحفه
بجد اجاباتك عسل وغريبه زيك
منتحرمش منك يا مدرم:>

اسميشال الجميله بقى
دة المتوقع منك كل غريب وجديد وجميل كمان
*​


----------



## asmicheal (26 مارس 2010)

لميرنا صيحات شهيرة 


تحت كل صورة علقى بصيحة من صيحاتك المميزة ميرنا او كلمات لاتتعدى 5 كلمات 

ما قل ودل 

هههههههههههههههههههههه

مواقف حياتية 




:download:

*(7)*

فى حركة جريئة 
وعودة سعيدة للماضى 
قررت ميرنا فى يوم مالوش الوان 
ان تقوم برحلة رومانسية 

فركبت 
















فقالت ميرنا :






قررت ميرنا 
ان 
تخلو بالكمبيوتر 
قليلا او كثيرا 
حتى تنعس وتنام 
شغلت 
موسيقى تراتيل هادئة 

ولكنها 

وجدت مفاجاة 














فقالت 




من المعروف عن ميرنا 
رحمتها 
وعطفها 
وحنانها الفياض 

فبعد النداء ال 
51

تستجيب اخيرا 

لنداء ورجاء وامنية 

ست الحبايب 
لتنشر الغسيل 

لتجد امامها 
على سنتر المنشر 















فصاحت ميرنا :









زهقت ميرنا من البيت والغيط 
والمناقرة مع الاخوة والاحباء 
فقررت 
تنزل 
تتمشى شوية 

فما 
ان 
فتحت 


باب 
الشقة 

حتى 

وجدت 

















فقالت ميرنا 








حتى يا ربى على البحر 
والواحد ماشى فى حالة 
لا بية ولا علية 

دة ميرنا اللى بتقول 

يلاقى 













فقالت ميرنا 




قررت ميرنا 
قرار 
جرى ء 
مريب 
عجيب 

اللة يكون فى عون الشارع المصرى 

خير اللهم اجعلة خير 
ميرنا هتسوق يا جدعان 

اجروووووووووووووووووووووا



وفى اول طلعة 

على الرابع طبعا 









فقالت ميرنا 







​


----------



## ميرنا (27 مارس 2010)

asmicheal قال:


> لميرنا صيحات شهيرة ​
> 
> 
> تحت كل صورة علقى بصيحة من صيحاتك المميزة ميرنا او كلمات لاتتعدى 5 كلمات ​
> ...



 دا ارحم موقف فى كل دول اولا لانى دا بسيم مش بحر البنى ادمين اللى بيتفرجو دول مش بينزلو ينقذونى ولا ايه بس كويس لواحد مش مات برضو


----------



## ميرنا (27 مارس 2010)

asmicheal قال:


> :download:
> 
> لا يا كليمو دة كان عاصفة حب لميرنا
> وهى تستحق كل الحب اللى فى الدنيا
> ...


 شكرا ليكى بجد يا ايمى رغم انى الحب مش بيتقابل بشكر بس من كتر مهو شاحح ليومين دول اقل حاجة اقولك شكرا لحبك


----------



## ميرنا (27 مارس 2010)

vetaa قال:


> *ميرنااااااااا موضوع تحفه*
> 
> *بجد اجاباتك عسل وغريبه زيك*
> *منتحرمش منك يا مدرم:>*​
> ...


 شرا فتوت نورتى الموضوع


----------



## asmicheal (27 مارس 2010)

ميرنا اكمل الجولة  الثامنة  (8) ولا اتضايقتى 


ليكى اوبشن ستوب للموضوع كلة


----------



## ميرنا (27 مارس 2010)

لا كملى


----------



## asmicheal (27 مارس 2010)

Apsoti قال:


> لا كملى


 

:download:

هههههههههههههههههههههه
ومالها كدة من غير نفس 
زى 
ما تكون مجبر اخاك لابطل 



اكمل 

ولا مقريفة النهاردة 


شيفاكى اوعى تكذبى 


ههههههههههههههههههههه


----------



## ميرنا (27 مارس 2010)

asmicheal قال:


> :download:
> 
> هههههههههههههههههههههه
> ومالها كدة من غير نفس
> ...


 
لا كملى كملى


----------



## asmicheal (27 مارس 2010)

*الجولة الثامنة *

*(8)*


*احلى *​

+صلاة واستجابة: امتى ولية هة لية 


+وقت  حسيتى ربنا قريب منك فية :

+شفيع او شفيعة :


+فسحة اتفسحتيها :


+ضحكة ضحكتيها الاسبوع دة :

+ شخصية عرفتيها (غير asmicheal طبعا ههههه)

+ هدية وصلتك من انسان 

+احلى امنية  نفسك فيها 

+ احلى اكلة اكلتيها 

+ احلى مكان حبتية 

:download:

وشدى حيلك يا ميرنا وجاوبى 

ارتحتى كتير 

ههههههههههههههه

لان الجولة التاسعة مولعة ومستنياكى 


احمممممممممممممممممممم​


----------



## ميرنا (27 مارس 2010)

asmicheal قال:


> *الجولة الثامنة *​
> 
> *(8)*​
> 
> ...



 احلى مكان امم بصراحة كان العيد اللى فات هو نادى كنت انا و2 اصحابى غلين عندى اوى حبي المكان عشانهم


----------



## asmicheal (27 مارس 2010)

*الجولة التاسعة *

*(9)*

*جوابات *

:download:


*هتبعتى جواب  تحذرى *

*الشخصيات التالية *


:download:

*بابا*

*ماما *

*اخوكى الهادى *

*اخوكى الشقى *

*روك *

*دونا *

*كليمو *

*مرمر الشقية *

​


----------



## ميرنا (27 مارس 2010)

asmicheal قال:


> *الجولة التاسعة *
> 
> *(9)*
> 
> ...



بس ..​


----------



## +GOSPEL OF TRUTH+ (27 مارس 2010)

ميرنا دي عسل

تسجيل متابعه

شكرا اسميشال


----------



## asmicheal (27 مارس 2010)

*الجولة التاسعة 

(9)*

*جوابات *

:download:


*هتبعتى جواب تحذرى *

*الشخصيات التالية *


:download:

*بابا*
*مينفعش احذره لانه بابا ولانى بابا يسوع وصانى اكرمهم يبقى مينفعش احذر *

*ماما *
*برضو مينفعش احذرها لانها ماما *

*اخوكى الهادى *
*ربنا يحققلك حلمك*

*اخوكى الشقى *
*ربنا يهديك عليا*

*روك *
*اتمنى ترجع زى زمان*

*دونا *
*يارب تجربتك تنتهى بتهليل وفرح*

*كليمو *
*بحب صباحك وكلامك*

*مرمر الشقية *
*مش عارفة يا مارو اقولك ايه بس بجد بحبك جداا*

:download:

لا مش قصدى تحذير لماما وبابا 
انما خللوا بالكم 

بالنسبة لروك 

هوة كان ازاى 

احممممممممممممممم

معلش احنا بنستفسر 


هههههههههههههههههههههههه

اوبشن وانتى مالك يا مهدئة النفوس 

مسموح لاحلى ميرنا 


ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه

ههههههههههههههههههههههههه

هههههههههههه


----------



## Coptic MarMar (27 مارس 2010)

Apsoti قال:


> مرمر الشقية
> مش عارفة يا مارو اقولك ايه بس بجد بحبك جداا​



يبقى تدخلى البيت من بابه بقى :blush2:
ههههه
على العام كده ياميرناااااا 
لا لا تيجى تطلبينى من مامى بقى :big4:
ميحرمنيش منك ياباشااااا :t4::t4:​


----------



## Coptic Man (27 مارس 2010)

> *(5 )*
> 
> *لو انتى ميرنا اللى فى الموقف دة هتعملى اية *
> 
> ...




*:new6::new6::new6:*

بصراحة تحفة يا رتاااااااااا

و من ناحية اظرف شخصية فبصراحة انتي مجاملة اظرف شخصية هي انتي بجد وبدليل الموضوع اللي اتعمل علشانك ده وتعليقاتك اللي تفطس من الضحك

تحسي اسميشال عملت الموضوع ده علشان تطلع مواهبك المدفونة 

مش عارف ليه الاستغلال ده .. !

بس مش ملاحظة اني جه في وقته وافتكري الموضوع اللي عملتيه كدا في الاشراف اديكي شوفتي ازاي الناس رجعت تناقر فيكي :t30:

واللهم لا شماته بقي

اسميشال في كل صورة تحسيها عايزة تخلص منك

مش عارف ايه سر المحبة الفظيعة دي  ( مستغرب ) :thnk0001:

وبجد ميرنا شخصية لطيفة ورقيقة 

ربنا يباركها ويحافظلنا عليها

وشكرا لسماشيل علي الموضوع الرائع واحب اقولها

تبعد عن روك والكلام في السياسية علشان تعيش :new6:

ربنا يبارككم ويكون معاكم

وكل سنة وانتوا طيبين


----------



## asmicheal (28 مارس 2010)

*:new6::new6::new6:*

بصراحة تحفة يا رتاااااااااا

و من ناحية اظرف شخصية فبصراحة انتي مجاملة اظرف شخصية هي انتي بجد وبدليل الموضوع اللي اتعمل علشانك ده وتعليقاتك اللي تفطس من الضحك

تحسي اسميشال عملت الموضوع ده علشان تطلع مواهبك المدفونة 
:download:

دة حقيقى 

برافو كوبتك 


مش عارف ليه الاستغلال ده .. !

بس مش ملاحظة اني جه في وقته وافتكري الموضوع اللي عملتيه كدا في الاشراف اديكي شوفتي ازاي الناس رجعت تناقر فيكي :t30:

واللهم لا شماته بقي

اسميشال في كل صورة تحسيها عايزة تخلص منك

مش عارف ايه سر المحبة الفظيعة دي ( مستغرب ) :thnk0001:

وبجد ميرنا شخصية لطيفة ورقيقة 

ربنا يباركها ويحافظلنا عليها

وشكرا لسماشيل علي الموضوع الرائع واحب اقولها

تبعد عن روك والكلام في السياسية علشان تعيش :new6:
:download:

تهديد دة ولا تحذير 
هبقى شهيدة الموضوع 
مع انى كنت منشنة  ومشتهية ابقى شهيدة نجع حمادى 

حاضر هبعد عن روك انما السياسة ماليش فيها :smil8:





ربنا يبارككم ويكون معاكم

وكل سنة وانتوا طيبين



:download:

وانتم طيبين وميرنا بالف خير


----------



## ميرنا (28 مارس 2010)

coptic man قال:


> *:new6::new6::new6:*
> 
> بصراحة تحفة يا رتاااااااااا
> 
> ...


مش شايف انك مجامل ااااااااااااااااااااااااااوى 
عموما شكرا يا توت نورت الموضوع


----------



## ميرنا (28 مارس 2010)

coptic marmar قال:


> يبقى تدخلى البيت من بابه بقى :blush2:
> 
> ههههه
> على العام كده ياميرناااااا
> ...


 طاب حددى معاد مع مامتك بقى ونشوف الموضوع دا


----------



## ميرنا (28 مارس 2010)

+gospel of truth+ قال:


> ميرنا دي عسل
> 
> تسجيل متابعه
> 
> شكرا اسميشال


 يباشا ميرسى دانتى اللى تحفة يا تروث بامانة


----------



## Coptic MarMar (28 مارس 2010)

Apsoti قال:


> طاب حددى معاد مع مامتك بقى ونشوف الموضوع دا



ينفع دلوقتى ..
أدخلى الباب من بروفايله :99:
أقتحمى بروفايل ماما وأنا هظبطك 
هقولها ياميرنا ياهنتحر ld:
وهكون واقفة فوووق السرير وقتهاااااا :new6:
ههههههههه​


----------



## asmicheal (28 مارس 2010)

Coptic MarMar قال:


> ينفع دلوقتى ..
> 
> أدخلى الباب من بروفايله :99:
> أقتحمى بروفايل ماما وأنا هظبطك
> ...






:download:

مرمر انتى عسولة 
ليها حق ميرنا تموت عليكى 

هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه

ههههههههههههههههههه

ههههههههههه ​


----------



## Coptic MarMar (28 مارس 2010)

asmicheal قال:


> :download:
> 
> مرمر انتى عسولة
> ليها حق ميرنا تموت عليكى
> ...



:love34::love34:
ياباشااااااااااا ده من ذوقك بس ​


----------



## asmicheal (28 مارس 2010)

Coptic MarMar قال:


> :love34::love34:
> 
> ياباشااااااااااا ده من ذوقك بس





:download:

هوة لولا انى مرتبطة 

كنت نافست ميرنا 
بس 
بقى يالالا 
الطيب احسن 


صحصحى صاحبتك وهاتى لها نسكافية 

علشان الجولة العاشرة والاخيرة 

مليانة صور 

بعد فيها من مدة 

​


----------



## Coptic MarMar (28 مارس 2010)

asmicheal قال:


> :download:
> 
> هوة لولا انى مرتبطة
> 
> ...



ههههههههه
لا كده الطلب علياااااااا زاد 
وبعدين أطمنى مش بيفرق معانا الارتباط لو حابة تشيلى يعنى 
هههههه
وميرنااااااااااا محتاجة تفوووووق :new2:
دى تفوق بلد بحالهاااا 
يلا يا ميرنا شيدى حيلك كلنا لها :spor24:
ههههه​


----------



## ميرنا (28 مارس 2010)

coptic marmar قال:


> ههههههههه
> 
> لا كده الطلب علياااااااا زاد
> وبعدين أطمنى مش بيفرق معانا الارتباط لو حابة تشيلى يعنى
> ...


 طيب بقى بس مش بتاعت شقق وشبكة وكلام فاضى


----------



## asmicheal (28 مارس 2010)

الحقيقة كلمة حق لازم تتقال 

استمتعت جدا بالموضوع دة 
لان حيوية وعفوية وروحانية وشخصية ميرنا 

تعجبنى كثيرا 

وتعطينى مثال جميل 

ان تكون الشخصية مسيحية وبذات الوقت جذابة ولطيفة وطبيعية 



لو 


حبيتم 


اكرر الموضوع باسئلة مختلفة 

فى شخصية

تجمعوا على اختيارها 

بالتصويت 

تحت امركم 

بس 

انتم اللى هتختاروا


الشخصية 

اما انا فاخترت ميرنا 

وربنا يسعدها ويوفقها 


فى 
الجولة العاشرة والاخيرة لهذا الموضوع 


مستعدة ميرنا 





اروح انا 

هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه


هههههههههههههههههههههه

ههههههههههه


:download:


----------



## Coptic MarMar (28 مارس 2010)

Apsoti قال:


> طيب بقى بس مش بتاعت شقق وشبكة وكلام فاضى



أماااااااال هتخدينى ونعيش عالرصيف ولا ايه 
لالا كده مضطرة أخلعك يامرنون 
ههههه
وروحى أستعدى بقى للجولة العاشرة30:​


----------



## ميرنا (28 مارس 2010)

Coptic MarMar قال:


> أماااااااال هتخدينى ونعيش عالرصيف ولا ايه ​
> لالا كده مضطرة أخلعك يامرنون
> ههههه
> 
> وروحى أستعدى بقى للجولة العاشرة30:​


 ماشى انا هسكت اخلعينى موافقة :hlp:
مستعدين يكبير


----------



## asmicheal (28 مارس 2010)

*الجولة العاشرة *

*(10)*


*و*

*الاخيرة *


*رايك يهمنا *


*براحتك فى الاجابة اخر جولة بقى *



:download:


زواج الصالونات 




زواج الاقارب 




صداقة الشاب بالفتاة ما حدودها 



الحب 




الشعر 





الخيل 




الحيوانات الاليفة بتحبى اية منها 




رايك 

اضطريتى لاخد اخوكى معاك 
باكليل 

اعز صديقاتك 

لكن 

احمممممممممم


رايك 












قررتى تركبى مختلف 

تغيير يعنى 

فركبتى 


رايك 











للسواقة مع ميرنا 

غلاوة خاصة 

رايك 














وانتى قاعدة فى امان اللة مع صحباتك 

يمينك كدة 

شوية 

رايك 














بتفتحى تلمى الغسيل 
فى حركة نادرة 
وشهامة فائقة لمساعدة ست الحبايب 
لقيتى 


رايك 











بعد يوم شاق 
ومناكفة مع كل مخاليق اللة 

قررت ميرنا 
تنام شوية 
لقيت بسريرها 

احمممممممم

رايك 





















استمتعت بصحبتك ميرنا 

وكل 
سنة وانتى طيبة 

ومن يسوع قريبة 

وكل حبابيك حواليكى متهنية وسعيدة 


تحياتى 

اختك 

asmicheal


​


----------



## asmicheal (28 مارس 2010)

الصورة قبل الاخيرة التى اختفت 

بتاعت الغسيل 


رجاء لصقها بالموضوع 







​


----------



## ميرنا (28 مارس 2010)

asmicheal قال:


> *الجولة العاشرة *
> 
> 
> *(10)*
> ...



 بامانة انا اكتر كانت جولة حلوة جداا وغريبة وجديدة ​


----------



## ضحكة طفل (28 مارس 2010)

يارب سلام
موضوع جميل
واختيارك للشخصيه كان مناسب
انا متعملتش معها لكن واضح ان هي انسانه جميله ورقيقه
ربنا يحافظ عليها
شكرا 
اسميشال 
وشكرا ياميرنا
كتير جداااااااااا
كان حوار وموضوع جميل
شكرا ليكم
الرب يباركم
سلام المسيح مع الجميع


----------



## asmicheal (6 أبريل 2010)

اقتباس
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة asmicheal 

 







*(5 )


لو انتى ميرنا اللى فى الموقف دة هتعملى اية 



:download:
عمالة بترتلى الرب يرعانى 
وراكبة وبتندننى 
ولقيتى وراكى احممم















لا هو هيمشى فى حاله مش هكلمه هيتغابى عليا هجننه انا اصلا مش هنفعه الحمد لله سحليه يعنى لو مخه هفه واكنى هتزحلق على جوا على طول فى معدته واخليه يندم انو فكر ياكلنى 





طلبوا من ميرنا تصوير فيلم دينى 
ومجرد ما مسكت الكاميرا 

لقت فى وشها 

خير 




اللهم اجعلة خير 

احممممممممم
















لا دا ميتهزرش معاه انا مش هلحق اعمل لو ممساش عليا بقرونة دى هموت من الخضة









قلتى ما بدهاش 
ارتاح من الارض 
واركب الهواء قصدى الطيارة 

وانتى وسط السحاب 
وبرضة بتدندى 


احببتنى 





لقيتى فى وشك 

خير 

خير 


كلة خير 















طب دى جات ازاى فوق ولا احنا اللى ماشين وطين على الارض بس طالما فى شباك محمية شوية مش هخاف لو طلعتلى بليل اخاف 








الصيف جة وتخيلى 

رحتى قرية جديدة 
ومافيش غيرك 

على البحر 
قلتى 
تاخدى خلوة 


وادتيها تامل 

بس صوت فويكى كدة 

بتبصى لقيتى 


خير خير 

هتهبط 









لا وقتها ممكن انا اروحلها من كتر الغبا بس هى مش واطية جامد ممكن الحق اجرى









بتهزرى مع اخوكى اللى ناقطك
فزقتية كدة 

غلاسة 

لقيتى 



خير 



خير 

خير 

غير انك تبعتى جواب شكر للقرشة 












تعليقك يا حبى على المواقف السابقة 

تحت كل صورة 


هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه​*










يلهوى لا حرام هو انا ناقطنى وفرسنى بس لا حرام انا ببندقية رش واجنن القرش اللى مستنى ييشوف اخر الخناق ايه دا فاضى مش لاقى غيرنا دا ولا ايه 



:download:

:Love_Letter_Send:
وحشتنى شقاوتك اشقى ميرنا 

asmicheal

:Love_Letter_Send:​


----------

